# FAC - March '11



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

In like a lion, out like a lamb, is what they say. Here it is in like a lamb :clap:

This is the Fiber Arts Chat (FAC) here is where we come to post about everything no matter if it is fiber related or not. If you are new to the forum or if you have just been reading, this is a great place to take the time to introduce yourself. We don't bite, really we don't, and if you are feeling intimidated, pishaw!!! We all started in the beginning just like you. We are here for you in anyway we an help you out. Please don't be shy! No matter what it is I bet we an help you. Those of you who have been around awhile, jump in and tell us what you've been up to lately. We have a few members who haven't been seen in awhile, it would be great if you would just pop in to let us know you are alright.

I know this time of year we are all starting to get busy again with spring in the air. I can only imagine what that feels like. We won't have true spring like weather for another 2-3 months. But my Eagles came back the other day so there are definitely signs of spring even if it doesn't look or feel like it. It is supposed to be -18 over night tonight :awh:

I've been diligently been working on my KAL mitts, almost finished with the hands on both then on to the thumbs. I've been practising on my new wheel, it's going to take me a bit of time to really get to know her.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

and I witnessed the most glorious fiery red sunrise this morning and ...

(I admit it - I was under the influence of a combination of caffeine, Nyquil and Mucinex) 

...I felt compelled to sing to the sunrise in my best Native American "hey-ya" "hey-ya-hey" "ho-ya" vocables. 



WIHH, I have been wont to do that while *not* under the influence of Nyquil and Mucinex. That and reciting Psalms. Beauty in nature has that effect on me. Hope you get to feeling better soon, and Spring comes quickly for us all!

Jessie


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

The sun is shining here. We are up to a balmy 39Â°. Tonight we are to go down to 21Â° and down to 16Â° tomorrow night. However, the daffodils are starting to poke their little sprouts up. Bluebirds are back. Spring is coming.... YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Gorgeous-looking day, though the wind makes it feel cooler than it is. Perfect maple tapping weather--cold nights, warm days. Not sure if we will tap this year (we just have a few soft maples in our yard). It's a major pain to make syrup indoors, in small batches. The humidity is enough to peel wallpaper off the walls. So we haven't done it for a couple of years.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I've been over-run with maple sap and sale barn offal. What a combination, huh.....
I knit in my dreams, though.  

I do have another tube scarf in the works for another sister-in-law, the first several having been extremely well received. :bouncy:

I also have a question. The two sweaters I have in my experiential arsenal are _near_ perfect, so far as design and craftsmanship go, and I say that in humility.
In that same spirit of humility, I'm not quite satisfied with how I've got the shoulders knit up on either one, and I used two separate methods of my own design.
I'd much rather have Cyndi show me, and may yet have time for that before I embark on the next 4-5 pound journey in woolen bliss (  ), but, in the mean time, can anyone point me to one or several methods generally employed in closing up the shoulders when knitting the heavier, chunkier sweaters ?


----------



## VA Shepherd (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm a newbie! I've been working with sheep for the last three years; got started out in CO, but now I'm back home in VA with my own flock. 23 adults, and will probably top out at about 18 lambs this year. I have some pure Black Cotswolds, and I'm keeping a pure line going since they're a rare breed, but I'm also crossing them with East Friesians. The cross lambs have beautiful, fine wool with great crimp, I'm sending some samples off to get a micron range this week I hope. Anybody have a favorite testing company? I know about Yocom-McColl in Denver; they charge $7.50 per sample. Is that a good price?

Unfortunately, I had a really bad shearer this year, so I didn't get the best fleeces. I'm probably going to have most of the wool made into socks, yarn, or roving; there is a knitting store in town that teaches spinning classes, so they may be interested in a fleece or two (those that didn't get butchered). I've heard that Cotswold fleeces are easy to spin, would those be good to offer for teaching purposes?


----------



## VA Shepherd (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks, I'm glad to be here!

I discovered Cotswolds almost by accident. The farm I was working on got a call one day about taking in some rescue sheep, Cotswolds and Corriedales. As you can imagine, the owner was happy to oblige. The matriarch of the little flock, Sheba, was a pure Black Cotswold, and she had BB pellets embedded under her skin. :Bawling: She was lovely, though, with lots of silver wool. My boss' primary focus with her sheep was actually dairy production, so we weren't really expecting much in the way of milk from these guys, just a nice wool line. The first spring after Sheba joined the flock, she proved herself as one of the top 5 milkers! We couldn't believe it, and I suddenly started thinking about a triple purpose line of sheep; Cotswolds are a large breed, so they make lots of meat as well as wool and milk.

Long story short, I bought a small herd of Black Cotswolds, and began experimenting with the 50/50 Cotswold/East Friesian line. Cotswolds are very high in lanolin. They have very long staple wool, and it is on the coarse side, in general. It grows in curly locks, and is often used to make Santa beards and dolls' hair. East Friesians have much finer wool, but it doesn't get very long because most of their energy goes into making milk. 


Now for pictures! You might regret asking, I love sheep pics!

Cotswolds are white, but there is another breed called Black Cotswolds which, though otherwise identical, may be any color at all, including white! It's crazy, really, but I didn't make the rules. I've got Black Cotswolds, so they are black, white, silver, or grayish brown, depending on the individual.

This is Beauregard, my top BC ram. He's grayish brown, and his fleece is as fine as any Cotswold I've ever seen:










These are some of the ewes:










And this is Beauregard's understudy, Studley von Muffinstein, now one year old, but about one month when this was taken. His color is known as blue.










This is his lamb fleece (they were all shorn two weeks ago):










I have two cross lambs who were just shorn. Cassie is white, and has a shorter staple, only about 3.5", but the crimp is very fine, and the wool is super soft. 










Zelda is black, she's bigger, with 5.5" locks, and not quite as tightly crimped but still very soft.










This is Gypsy's lamb fleece, she's a pure Black Cotswold:










And this is another pure BC, Elf, who is 2 years old. You can see the Santa beard potential! The yellow is from the lanolin, skirting their fleeces is great for your skin! This is 7".










That's my Cotswold story! I'm totally hooked, and pretty clueless about fiber. So, you'll probably hear from me now and then, thanks in advance!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Good heavens! 7"! I'm fairly new to the wooly world myself, and so won't make a fool of myself by talking about things I know nothing of...

7"! Amazing. 

Welcome...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

VA Shepherd Welcome to the Fold! Your flock sounds wonderful. So you are planning a dairy herd? I would think with the Friesians added that your milk production would be great. I bought a Friesian fleece from a dairy years ago. It was a nice fleece but I lost the contact info from the guy. We love sheep pictures and all pictures in general. So please feel free to post pictures.

Do you knit or spin? Can't wait to learn more. Glad you joined us


----------



## VA Shepherd (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks! Yes, the EF line is wonderful for milk, and the BC cross gives me bigger handles to work with. :happy0035:

I have tried my hand at spinning, but I haven't done enough to be even remotely proficient; it's on my 'someday' list. And one of my biggest regrets is not letting my exceptionally talented grandmother teach me how to knit. By the time I got over being a tomboy (mostly), she was gone. Oh, well, live and learn.

Thanks again, I look forward to learning from you guys!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ooh, Ooh! sheep pics! & locks! Love that! 

Welcome to the forum VA Shepherd! Whenever you are ready to take the knitting plunge, we will help however we can.

I taught myself mostly, using links from the internet and help/encouragement from the folks in this forum. It was a bit trickier because I am lefthanded and do it backwards.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

VAS we will be MORE than happy to help you improve your spinning and we will teach you to knit. Let us know when you are ready and we will be here to help you with every step of it. I don't even think I could count all the people who we helped to learn to spin and knit over the years. I think the last two years were our most productive. Never say never, at least not to us. Besides you have to be a good sales woman for your fleeces. Knowing how they spin and knit would really add to their saleability.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Forerunner, do you know how to 'graft', aka the 'kitchener stitch'? 
That would be a valuable skill to add to your arsenal. 

WIHH, I dont understand what your link was trying to show?  
I also do some chanting at random times. It is a good way to open up your chest and FEEL better. 

I want it to be spring really really bad! I love my woodstove, but honestly...you know.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Forerunner, do you know how to 'graft', aka the 'kitchener stitch'?
> That would be a valuable skill to add to your arsenal.


Not that I know of.....but I believe you.
On my last sweater, I think I might have tried a version or remote aberration of the kitchener, and that without having seen the thing. 
Where do I go to learn, Bwana ?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh yeah, tons of left-handed grafting going on in Bwana. :grin:

Basically, it is a way of joining stitches together that are coming from opposite directions, using a darning needle so they look like a continuous row. 

Tricksy to find a link for your right to left style of knitting...lemme go look.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the sheep pictures. Mine did not get sheared on Monday due to the storms in our area. I am hoping the end of this week will be open for them to come.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wonderful sheep pictures VAS!! They (and their fiber) are gorgeous.
Are these sheep naturally polled? I am seriously (and I mean seriously) considering more fiber animals. DH and I have been discussing which ones might bring in a fair price for the fleece and/or roving and/or yarn.

Always looking for another way to make a dime or two. 
I am finally getting to work this weekend. Have only been getting a random day here or there over the last 2 months. It is killing me!!! I have had to use up some of our reserves for bills.  So maybe I can replace that after this weekend. That also means no time to knit. :stars:

I did get a major score Monday - found a craftsman small tiller for $100! I like the little Mantis tiller so very much, and just used it till it died. We were talking about buying another one when I found this one for sale. This means I will get to garden again. (and I saved 250$!) When I have to wait on DH to till with a big tiller then it just is a pain. I have to work the whole garden in one or two days. I think I am getting too old for that! Now I can pace myself and just work a little at a time. Potatoes will be planted next week. I know it is almost a tad late, but I will get them out anyway.
Spring is almost here. Still have 30-45 degree nights. 60 degree days with a chilly wind mostly. 

I have two milk goats I am waiting on to kid. These are my main girls and they seem to be holding out till warmer days I guess! I am ready for their milk, as these other girls just aren't putting much out (guess who is going on the for sale list?? ) So far I have had a huge crop of bucklings. Only one sold, so I have 4 to band soon, and they will be headed for the butcher block, or sale.

Oh! and the chickens are laying again finally!!!!!!:sing: I so detest store bought eggs, and it is wonderful to see my egg cartons full of blues and greens and browns with nary a white egg.

I am wondering - why do ya'll up north shear your sheep so early? Don't they get cold?? Here I am thinking my 3 guys need to wait for another month. Am I all wrong??

ok, it's workout time and then I have to do chores and go prep my work kitchen for the weekend ahead. Hope I get back here soon, but if ya'll don't see me awhile its cause I am bringing in the money!!! woohoo!!


----------



## VA Shepherd (Dec 26, 2010)

Glad everyone likes the pictures! I'm lambing right now, so you may see more soon.....

mamajohnson: Yes, they are naturally polled, both the BC & EF breeds. I avoid sheep with horns, they're hard on fences, and on me! The Cotswold wool is beautiful, but I'm told it's a little coarse for sweaters, etc. That's why I'm crossing them. So far it looks like the EF texture is dominant, but the BC half adds length. :dance: I also considered a BC/ North Country Cheviot cross, but I chose the milk over the meat. Worth considering, though, NCCs have nice wool, too. If you have any other questions, I'm always happy to talk sheep!

And I try to shear before I lamb, given the extreme woolliness of my girls. This year I bred early because I had access to an EF ram only until mid-October, hence the early lambing, and shearing. But VA winters are usually mild, thank goodness!

And speaking of lamb pictures, this is what Black Cotswold lambs look like (this is Gypsy at 6 hours old):


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I thought it showed sleeves knit separately and then added to a bottom-up sweater by picking up the underarm stitches with a circular needle. Now I'll have to go see what I linked to! Thats what I thought he was asking - how to add sleeves and a yoke knitting from the bottom up -but maybe he was just asking about closing the TOP of the shoulders? THEN kitchener stitch makes total sense.


I understood what you were sharing, Wind.
The way I'm knitting, bottom up, leaving the sleeve holes to knit in later, that wouldn't do. Stitching up the shoulders after reconnecting front and back is what I need. I'm looking forward to that kitchener link.

I think my method is going to be much simpler than knitting separate pieces and then attaching everything later. So far, so good.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

FR are you picking up stitches and knitting the sleeves down or are you knitting them separately and then binding them off together with the sleeve/shoulder opening?

Precious Lamb VAS! The babies are so dear.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm picking up the stitches and knitting down to the wrist.
I'm just looking for the most graceful way to knit up the shoulder seam from outside of shoulder to neck.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

We want our sheep sheared before they go to the butcher or lamb. You can get a lot of junk on the wool when they lamb.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

FR I think the post the WIHH posted is a good way to incorporate the sleeves to the body and then you just keep knitting up the yolk to the neck. No shoulder seams at all to sew up that way. It's called a seamless sweater. The only thing that needs sewing up is the armpits and you graft those using the kitchner stitch.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Do I have to be culinarily inclined to use the kitchener stitch ?


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

I knit all my sweaters on circular needles from the top down. The loops for the sleeves are held on scrap yarn and then also knitted in the round.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Blog posts about our shearing day:

http://shadysidefarm.blogspot.com/2011/02/glimpse-at-shearing-part-i.html

http://shadysidefarm.blogspot.com/2011/03/glimpse-at-shearing-part-ii.html


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Forerunner said:


> Do I have to be culinarily inclined to use the kitchener stitch ?


My youngest son has informed me that the kitchener stitch is "No reason to ignore your family's dietary NEEDS." (hungry teenagers).


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I asked the shearer about that and he said that they time shearing NOT by temps or the seasons so much but by lambing/kidding - and the best time to shear is BEFORE lambing/kidding - to help facilitate a more hygienic lambing and easier nursing and because hormones present during partruition and lactation are not so good for the fleece and weakens the fiber at that point. If you sheared much AFTER lambing and nursing, then the fleece might have a "weak" growth line in it and be prone to breaking. :shrug:


Yes, this.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> weever, loved the shearing day blog - what a great farm event - I'd LOVE to attend one of those! And it was fun to see where my lovely polypay fiber came from!!!
> :dance: :clap:


I'd love to attend one, too! Just kidding. We are always so busy in the barn that we don't get to visit with folks, or spend time in the studio with the demonstrators. We always joke that we'd like to hold a "Non-shearing Shearing Day" event just so we can slow down and enjoy it a bit.


----------



## VA Shepherd (Dec 26, 2010)

Here you go, Marchwind, as requested:

This is Don Juan, an East Friesian/Icelandic cross. He got his wool from his Icelandic quarter, it's much wavier than his brother's.










Romeo is the black one with the white blaze; he looks like his daddy, the EF. His wool is EF all the way.










Virginia is showing off her boys! I wish they had been girls, but I love them for as long they're here! I named them Romeo & Don Juan because I know they're going to break my heart....










And this is Changeling (his mother's name is Elf), giving his aunt Amelia a kiss.  He's an EF/Black Cotswold cross.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

lambie photos *:MELT:*

With the economy the way it is going and with me without a job, I may just have to get a ram & couple ewes so I can raise my own fiber. I sure can't afford to buy any more (unless sales pick up real good!)

To that end, I did pick up a commissioned knitting project last Saturday. I charged WAY too low for the work I did! A lady bought a hat and wanted a rectangular shawl in the same pattern and about the same color. I had to dye, combine & card to try to resemble the original yarn. It came out too pink, so I overdyed the whole shawl in a walnut dye. It's a bit browner than the yarn on the hat, but she told me she would rather have it a neutral color than the pinkish color.

You can see the color of the pre-walnut dyed yarn in the first photo.





























(Yes, I count 8 mistakes in the pattern of this shawl.... Grrr!)

And a couple of socks I spun and knit the week before



















*Frazzle*, was it you that I got my wonderful Upper Canadian Wool from, or do I have to go hunt down someone on the Craftster forum???


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hmm, don't think it was me ... though I do highly recommend Custom Woolen Mills here in Alberta. They use antique equipment much like what I see at the Upper Canada Village mill. The wool is not processed within an inch of it's life, they have lovely colours (including natural ones - they do separate runs of coloured fleeces), and reasonable (IMHO) prices - $15/lb for rovings, $23/lb for mule spinner 3 ply yarn (a nice, sturdy yarn for hats and mitts and things). I'm making my sister's Sylvi out of their lopi, in fact. Lovely stuff. I actually like it when once in awhile I find a tiny stray bit of straw in my wool - means it wasn't abused with too many chemicals before it got to me!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

VAS OMG Don Juan is a definite heart stopper and breaker. Love the black eyes. They are all adorable. Thank you for posting the pictures.

Cyndi that scarf is beautiful, I don't see any mistakes (didn't look for them) so I'm sure she won't either. Lots of work going on, keep it up!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I just wondered if any of you saw this post I did in Countryside Families..
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=387308

Looking for votes for my sweet daughter in love.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Voted!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Voted!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

me too


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I voted, too.

10% off sale in my etsy shop, in case anyone is inclined to check it out. Read the shop announcement at the top of the shop page for details. 

Playing Florence Nightengale lately. First the hubby, now the son. Respiratory crud is the diagnosis. Sigh.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That crud is going around as is strep throat up here (it's rampant). Make sure that respiratory crud isn't flu. Hope you all get well soon.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Ah, we're 4 for 4 here with the respiratory crud. I'm the latest casualty, and the whiniest. (Forget what you ever heard about men being the worst--my dh just lays there like he's half-dead, but at least he doesn't whine.)

So far, only one with fever--and that's been gone for several days. So probably not strep. But thanks for the reminder to think about what exactly it might be--and for all the suggestions. We've been drinking hot water with some honey and couple of drops of peppermint essential oil--whew! Clears the head right up. 

Thanks for your kind words about my shop, WIHH. Sale good through March 19. 

What are y'all up to?


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

DD and I managed to catch sinus/head colds this weekend, so I have been doing only what is necessary to survive. Dishes, laundry, cooking. I did try to sit down to fix the M1R mistakes I made in matt_man's/Rachel's mitts last night and this morning I can see I have to re-do the re-do! I should not attempt 4 needles and two yarns on Nyquil. You would think the 2nd mitt would be easier. I am making all sorts of mistakes and having to try again. Now I have this stuffy head and swollen glands in my neck. Time to stop trying to do anything that requires a sharp mind. Laundry and mopping for me. The Oil of Oregano is helping, but I only have 3 left, and I don't want to go out to get more! LOL 

The forecast for the week looks promising though, so here's to a speedy recovery for all of us and some time to spend outside!

Jessie


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've been internet-less since Sunday. I used my time wisely and spun up more sock yarn for another pair of Civil War era socks, knitted a pair of child size mittens, spun 200 yards 2-ply of multi-spring colors, started seeds inside, & crocheted a shrug. 

My knitting classes on Thursday night are going well. We're knitting mittens now and will start socks in two weeks.

I am seriously considering opening a yarn/fiber shop. Even though there is already one open, the owner doesn't keep regular shop hours & has overpriced yarns. We'll see what happens.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I managed to get all my ewes sheared before the weather turned. All of them have udders forming, so there should be lambs before long. Most of them are experienced mothers, so I'm hoping for an easy, happy, uneventful lambing season.

I went to my knitting group meeting last weekend and saw piles of nice yarn on a center table waiting to be given away to any takers. An elderly lady at the church who is unable to knit any longer wanted it to go to good knitting homes. I brought back 8 skeins of a lovely rose lambswool-angora-baby alpaca blend, with which I just cast on the Traveling Woman shawl (http://feministy.com/traveling-woman/) for myself, and am thinking of making fingerless gloves with the rest, maybe for Christmas presents. I also picked up 2 skeins of pink-red mohair. Never knit with mohair before, and I'm not sure what to do with it. Any ideas?


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

WIHH,

With the mohair, you DO knit it up like bulky yarn. It will work out just fine doing that, don't worry. And mohair fiber has no memory, no elasticity, so the resulting yarn - it's drape is different than wool when knitted up. It has no sproing to it, is 'drapier', I guess you could say. As you work with it and wear the garment the halo will develop more. Mohair is nice to work with.

Staying indoors and warm here, Spring has retreated for a week, and we are cold again. Washed up some wool the other day, the remaining Columbia ewe fleece. Today I am going to seed some trays with lettuce and flowers seeds on heat mats. Thinking warmth and Spring.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I've done a couple projects with mohair. :swoon:
I started with size 11 and 13 needles, and didn't do too bad with three strands, but the 17s and 19s with, say, five strands really does the mohair justice. 

Both my original projects just seem to get fluffier with time. :kiss:

We need an emoticon of a little fellow falling backward into a huge pile of mohair, with eyes closed and a drunken grin spread ear-to-ear.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL FR!!! Mohair is wonderful but VERY warm. Lace is nice knit out of it. Congratulations on the new stash additions they sounds lovely. Mohair also take dye really well if you happen to have white mohair


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:sob:





White mohair is what angels wear.
Why would anyone want to ruin it with dye?








:sob:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

FR have you ever seen white angora? THAT is what angels wear, just sayin'

And yes they both take dye really well. I doubt heaven is only one color but I don't speak from experience


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Back up again, computer-wise. Been spinning, dying roving and crocheting farmer's market bags.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

ajaxlucy said:


> I managed to get all my ewes sheared before the weather turned. All of them have udders forming, so there should be lambs before long. Most of them are experienced mothers, so I'm hoping for an easy, happy, uneventful lambing season.


Same here.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

You guys are all so talented...and those sheepies, oh those faces...


So, here I come, shuffleing in with my little face cloths. But, you did help me figure out the front and back twist stitch.

Anyway, I never liked home made face cloths until I figured out it was the polyester yarn they were using. These are 100% cotton and I really like them. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5562227857/

stef

p.s. i must read those picture posting directions again...:smack


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Really pretty, Stef! I love the colors together, they would look so nice in a basket right by the sink, with some pretty soap and moisurizer. 

Jessie


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Beautiful designs, Stef!

I may be able to whip out socks, but I've never been able to accomplish designs like that in a wash cloth or towel. Grrr!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I need everyone good wishes, positive thoughts, and any prayers. I put in for a transfer with work. There is an opening in Kalamazoo, Mich. Started the paperwork today. This would put me closer to my family (mother, sisters, niece, great nephew) but still allow me to be far enough away that they won't interfere with my life. My kids are pretty much on their own doing their own things. If things don't work out for my son's GF with her app. to grad. school here I told them they were more than welcome to follow. No idea how long these things take. I have someone who will snap my house up as soon as it is available. They already have a house but they could have two for awhile. This would be good because I could then maybe rent it back from them while I get things moved. Moving will be interesting especially with all the critters.


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

FX for you!


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Will do, Marchwind! 

Jessie


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Marchwind said:


> I need everyone good wishes, positive thoughts, and any prayers. I put in for a transfer with work. There is an opening in Kalamazoo, Mich. Started the paperwork today. This would put me closer to my family (mother, sisters, niece, great nephew) but still allow me to be far enough away that they won't interfere with my life. My kids are pretty much on their own doing their own things. If things don't work out for my son's GF with her app. to grad. school here I told them they were more than welcome to follow. No idea how long these things take. I have someone who will snap my house up as soon as it is available. They already have a house but they could have two for awhile. This would be good because I could then maybe rent it back from them while I get things moved. Moving will be interesting especially with all the critters.


Ohmyword! Prayed...


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

First of all, you guys are very kind and encouraging. Especially since you do some of the most amazing things. Thank you. 

Marchwind...I hope that everything works out well for you. What an ideal time for change in your life...Spring!

**
stef


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Prayers for you Marchwind that everything works out quickly and all goes smoothly for you so you don't lose much "fiber time". Be safe and happy.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH if you have 2 friends who are there then you know where I'll be. This isn't a done deal by any means yet. For all I know they don't need any more women screeners. I have been thinking about relocating a lot over the past few years and a lot more lately. This office of people is driving me absolutely nuts. People with really big egos and big agendas where they don't belong, power trips, wow! My friends I have up here are great I love them all. But everyone is so busy with their own lives I just don't seem to fit in (no this is NOT a pity party, just the way it is) I can go back to some of my roots, be near family. My kids will come because they love their Auntie Beck, Aunt Abbe, and Granny and if I'm there it will be much easier for all of us to get together, maybe even more often. My mom is 84 and who knows how much longer she has. I was looking at properties online and there are some really great deals, lots to choose from. So there are lots of reasons to make this move. I think I'd rather be in someplace like Kalamazoo then nearer Detroit (although that is closer to my family). I need to be out in the country, I doubt I could ever live in a city again. So far you guys, my kids and my older sister are the only ones outside of work who know. But I had to share it with someone.

Thanks for all the good wishes and prayers, you all are the best.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

When it's time to go, it's time to go. I know that the move I made here almost eight years ago was one that few thought was a good idea-those who cared most supported me, but everyone else couldn't figure out why I would want to leave what I had for THIS.. .BUT, I've never been happier. You're in my prayers-the right time and place will come up for you to find your heart's desire.
betty


----------

